# Malvern Waste Incinerator, Worcestershire, October 2011



## TranKmasT (Oct 10, 2011)

​

> Members of the public can have the say on the future of a disused waste incinerator in Hanley Swan during a public exhibition taking place today (Friday, February 13) and tomorrow.
> 
> The ten-storey high structure at Haylers End was formerly used by Worcestershire County Council but has been out of service for several years.
> 
> ...


​

*Excerpt from Malvern Gazette​*




















. 












. 












. 










































. 








































*Thanks for looking!​*


------------------------------------​


----------



## King Al (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely different! Good stuff TKT


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Good stuff,were the ladders doable?


----------



## TranKmasT (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes they were.


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 11, 2011)

My wife and I took a walk to this when we were camping at the place up the road but the large horses put her off and the lack of a camera didn't help much...maybe next time I am there  Nice photos though trank


----------



## TranKmasT (Oct 11, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> ..... large horses put her off and the lack of a camera didn't help much....



I sleep with my camera.

My wife sleeps in the spare room.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm amazed at all the interesting stuff inside...didn't expect that. Some fab machinery. Love the tech drawings...and the bird's nest.


----------



## Talularainbow26 (Oct 16, 2011)

fantastic.... enjoyed these


----------



## Jackworcester (Dec 29, 2011)

I couldn't resist having a drive out myself, its the first time I've photographed derelict industrial buildings, and this certainly won't be the last!



_400 by jackworcester, on Flickr




_399 by jackworcester, on Flickr




_396 by jackworcester, on Flickr




_395 by jackworcester, on Flickr




_394 by jackworcester, on Flickr




_392 by jackworcester, on Flickr




_390 by jackworcester, on Flickr




_383 by jackworcester, on Flickr




_380 by jackworcester, on Flickr




_377 by jackworcester, on Flickr




_374 by jackworcester, on Flickr


www.flickr.com/photos/jackworcester


----------



## TranKmasT (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice one Jack. 
Just seen your pictures, good stuff. You oughta get them up on here. ( I SEE YOU HAVE NOW, CHEERS!)


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 29, 2011)

i like this place nice quiet wander.. good report.

did you see this..and if so what it is??


----------



## TranKmasT (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks.
It's cable tray. The pesky metal pirates have took it all away apart from some earth(green/yellow) cable they've left for some reason.
Those little metal ribbons are used to tie it back, make it neat.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 29, 2011)

TranKmasT said:


> Thanks.
> It's cable tray. The pesky metal pirates have took it all away apart from some earth(green/yellow) cable they've left for some reason.
> Those little metal ribbons are used to tie it back, make it neat.



now that makes sence..thankyou..did you do the chimneys?


----------

